# Will 5d3r have same noise at 3200 as 5d3



## sanj (May 13, 2015)

Dear experts.
Am thinking of selling my 5d3 to buy the 5d3r. They only hitch in my mind is low light. Will the IQ at ISO 3200 be almost equal between the two cameras? What do you think please? I rarely shoot above 3200. 
Another note: 80% of my work is handheld. Tripod only when doing proper landscapes.


----------



## telemaq76 (May 13, 2015)

according to first samples on the web, it s already noisy at 100 iso . I m afraid iso-1600 will be the maximum usable. but we all have different perception of what is acceptable


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 13, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> according to first samples on the web, it s already noisy at 100 iso . I m afraid iso-1600 will be the maximum usable. but we all have different perception of what is acceptable


Noisy at ISO100? 

You refer to tests with purposely dark photos, and pushed 6 points in post production? ??? Is not it? : 

The ISO1600 images I've seen are great, and I'm very picky about noise.


----------



## msm (May 13, 2015)

sanj said:


> Dear experts.
> Am thinking of selling my 5d3 to buy the 5d3r. They only hitch in my mind is low light. Will the IQ at ISO 3200 be almost equal between the two cameras? What do you think please? I rarely shoot above 3200.
> Another note: 80% of my work is handheld. Tripod only when doing proper landscapes.



Check for yourself (for the comparison to be fair you need to compare at same resolution so select image size print or web):
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-5ds-sr/5

Compared to the 5D3, I find the 5DS less noisy in some parts of the image and more noisy in others so I find it hard to declare a winner but they're close.


----------



## Sporgon (May 13, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> according to first samples on the web, it s already noisy at 100 iso . I m afraid iso-1600 will be the maximum usable. but we all have different perception of what is acceptable



Ah ! I think I see where you were coming from in the 1DsIII thread now. 

( PS: even the 1DsIII has a light meter you know . )


----------



## RLPhoto (May 13, 2015)

I figured once you down scale the image, it will be a wash between the two.


----------



## sanj (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## sanj (May 13, 2015)

msm said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Dear experts.
> ...



I downloaded both files but can't open the 5ds RAW in CC. And would not comparing JPEG be incorrect to judge this? Thx.


----------



## msm (May 13, 2015)

sanj said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



You can compare both raw and jpeg in the site I linked. To open 5DS raws you need camera raw 9.0 which have been available in the updater for a while, try to check for updates.


----------



## sanj (May 14, 2015)

Got it. Thx!!!


----------



## telemaq76 (May 15, 2015)

i just checked new raw samples just released and i ve to admit it s pretty clean. dynamic still average but shadows recovery is clean, no banding or bad shadows like 5d3. and high iso is better than i ve excpeted. Only luminance noise, regular, fine, pretty impressive i think. good surprise for me


----------

